# Interest peaked but where do I start?



## cottagethyme (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a '50 straight bar Schwinn that I could motorize.  A motorized project sounds like fun to build and to commute to work.  The videos sound awful loud though.  Any suggestions for a newbie?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2011)

What do you want to run, a vintage Whizzer, new Whizzer, Monark, Jack &Heinz, Marmon, or a huge number of current engines?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 22, 2011)

Go electric instead!  In addition to the noise, the videos don't let you know about the godawful stink coming out of 2 cycle tailpipe...I've been using a Wilderness Energy 36v hub motor on my commuter for more than five years and am happy as a clam with it.  A few places to check out for more information are:
www.ampedbikes.com
www.electricrider.com


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2011)

whizzers aren't that loud and i think they are the better motor. I have loads of fun with mine. I would suggest not buying one of the new ones but finding an original motor kit.


----------



## cottagethyme (Nov 22, 2011)

*Already Electric*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Go electric instead!  In addition to the noise, the videos don't let you know about the godawful stink coming out of 2 cycle tailpipe...I've been using a Wilderness Energy 36v hub motor on my commuter for more than five years and am happy as a clam with it.  A few places to check out for more information are:
> www.ampedbikes.com
> www.electricrider.com




Well, I commuted 35 miles one way to work once per week during the good weather months here in Northern Michigan with my Kalkhoff (ya gotta pedal).  I put over 1000 miles before putting it up for the season. Then I got the vintage bug.  I love to ride them but can't go that far.  A Whizzer sure looks like a fun long-lasting project. Probably still need to shower once I got to work though.


----------



## Atlanta CPR (Nov 23, 2011)

*The Whizzer Experiment*

I have two Whizzers, and love them. My 1999 underwent an experiment that is designed to save thousands of whizzers. The Whizzer Experiment has 200 miles on it since November 8, 2011. The Whizzer Experiment was done by The Whizzer Guru. I don't know if I can mention his name on The Cabe. I also have a China Girl on a mountain bike that I neglect to ride, because, Whizzers Rule.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2011)

You should make your decision based on a few things.

-How long is the commute and on what kind of roads (traffic speed versus your motorized bicycle speed)
-4 stroke vs. 2 stroke vs. electric
-Vintage kit vs. new kit vs. build your own
-Local motorized bicycle regulations (over a certain engine size and hp rating, many localities require a motorcycle permit and registration)


----------

